# Headlight troubles



## Michael7166 (Aug 24, 2006)

I tried to adjust the headlights on my 2006 nissan altima today and found that when adjusted the low beam was right on and the high beam was way off and visa versa. Is there more thqan one adjustment screw or am I crazy????:wtf: 

--Michael


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

there's only one.. and why did you try to re-aim them ??? they beam pattern is perfect from factory.. only reason you should even touch them is if you retrofit them.. anyway.. you don't aim the highs.. the lows u do.. and you need to make sure they are perfectly aligned .. its not just a line on the wall.. it usually takes two focus points on a wall.. i really don't know how they do it..


----------



## Michael7166 (Aug 24, 2006)

I found that the low beam was not seated in the housing all the way....I re-seated it and now it is fine.:fluffy:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

cool.........


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol i think i need to do that too but im just too lazy. id have to take my bumper off again and take out my headlights... but it doesn't bother me too much since i rarely use my high beams.


----------



## wannabcop (Jun 16, 2006)

if theres one screw how would you adjust the lights


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

um.. u slap a 10mm socket and turn the rachet. lol wat do you mean ?


----------

